# How to make a pot hanger



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

hello guys , I posted a new video about making a pot hanger if you are interested you can watch it here


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

My bad, I thought you were talking about maryjane.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

what?


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Maryjane = marijuana


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> My bad, I thought you were talking about maryjane.


Why do you want to hang maryjane?


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

hahah ))) I didn't knew that ))


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

chemikle said:


> hahah ))) I didn't knew that ))


Pot is a slang word for maryjane.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice project for camp. What is your dog's name?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Pot is a slang word for maryjane.


reefer, joint, left handed cigarette,lid,bad boy, etc.. as I dig back real deep in my memory.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Instructions too complicated. Penis got stuck in ceiling fan.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hawaii Volcano Squad 

His name is Max, 4 year old English Pointer


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Good job.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> reefer, joint, left handed cigarette,lid,bad boy, etc.. as I dig back real deep in my memory.


Boy, do I feel old. I thought it was grass, man. Weed, ya' know what I'm sayin'.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Boy, do I feel old. I thought it was grass, man. Weed, ya' know what I'm sayin'.


Ya your right, I forgot those. Told ya I was reaching way back into the back of the closet.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Good video, thanks for posting. Say hi to Max for me, seems like a great dog.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> Good video, thanks for posting. Say hi to Max for me, seems like a great dog.


I'm glad if you liked it ! thanks, yeah he is a great boy)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most just hang their pot from a string. Oh sorry other kind of pot. Good post


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you !


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes, you just replace the pot with the other pot and hang it upside down. Just dry it. Maybe without fire. (originally, I come from the wonderful country were pot is legal).


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Dirk

Usually I am in a hurry so I put it on foil and dry it by putting fire under the foil , here it is illegal you get a ticket for first time , 4 times bigger ticket on second time and jail the third time


----------

